# Battlefield Vietnam Installation Problem!!!



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello, I am having a very bad BFV installation problem... it is BFV redux... if that helps... so ~ anyway, when i open the BFV autorun, it's suppposed to have the little buttons that say "Play" and "Install" .... right? well, when that pops up, those two buttons aren't there, I know that "play" shouldn't be there, because I haven't installed BFV yet... but I have tried to open the application that says "setup.exe" from the BFV file itself, so everything seems that it's going smoothly, but then, when I click on "ok" to finish selecting my game features that I would like, the whole installation freezes, and I can't install BFV because, later, a message comes up saying "you must insert disc 2 that has data file "data3.cab"." So, I insert disk 2, although the installation hasn't even started yet, and then it asks me for disk 3, 4 and so on... and at the end, It says "please insert disk 1, the installation disk" ... that is really annoying, I can't get BFV to install... so, if anyone can help me with either my un-highlighted buttons, or my setup problem, I would be most thankful.


Regards,
Camper_x45


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmph.


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Can _anyone_ respond to this, please?


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

What do you mean by redux ?


----------



## DarklykraD (Jan 22, 2008)

Disable your security software such as AV anti spyware and firewall....

Few Anti Virus Scan archive file (cab)..... 
(need half hour to install bioshock..... waste my time)


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Gulo Luseus, I bought a version of BFV called BFV: Redux, and, by 'Redux', it means it has a BFV WW2 mod also with a 'bonus disc' with maps, mods and stuff.


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

And DarklykraD, I tried that, it doesn't work...


----------



## dman4862 (Mar 23, 2008)

so when you inserted disc 1 at the end what did it do?


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so... Dman4862, when I insert disk 1, the small autorun-pop-up thing appears, the one that has [Play], [Install], ETC, so, [Play] and [Install] are in grey, as the others should be in white, so I can't press [Install] to try and install the game, so... yeah


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Mhmmm.


----------



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Have you tried it on another computer? If you have access to another, see if it does the same thing.

Also, can you list your computer specs?


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll see if it works on another computer, gamewolf, thank's!

PS: What do you mean by 'computer specs'? sorry, I don't have much of a knowledge of shortened words or abbreviations.


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

gamewolf said:


> Have you tried it on another computer? If you have access to another, see if it does the same thing.
> 
> Also, can you list your computer specs?


Yeah, Gamewolf, it works on another computer, and as for my 'computer specs', I went to my 'Control Panel' in Start and went on to 'System Properties', and under 'computer:', this is what it said:

AMD Sempron(tm) 2400+

1.6 GHz, 1.00 GB of RAM

And in Control Panel, under 'Display', I went on to 'Settings', and it said:

1. BenQ FP731 on ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series

Yeah, I think that's most of my 'computer specs', well, if you have the solution to this, please reply as soon as possible :|


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight :/


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

mhmm......


----------

